# Can you nice people help me identify a pleco?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I thought my pleco was one thing originaly, then I changed my mind, and thought it was another, and now I am not so sure, so can you guys identify this pleco for me?
























Well, there should be two images, but I cant get the second one to appear...

Thanks!


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

there you go.










Looks like it's a Pterygoplichthys of some kind maybe.

Looks like it has excessive mucus too. What are your water parameters like?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks. What is that in common name terms (just so I know). That second picture is old, it is from about 1 or 2 months ago, and I can't see any mucus on him at all. I think it was the parameters of the water the previous people had, the lived in the city, I live in the country, so we get different water.

EDIT: You can tell its an old picture... it has Shultz the catfish in it, who died over Christmas break.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like a common gibby to me


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....looks like a common to me also..


----------



## noonein2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a male pleco.


----------



## noonein2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe mono I can't really see the whole thing


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, so I got a common pleco? Thanks! Just something that's good to know, ya know?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

those get huge. What size is your tank?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Right now it is 20g, but in a week or two, I am getting a 75g.

How big do they get?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the common pleco will easily exceed 2 feet in length.and they grow relatively fast...

noonein2..................that pleco is no sexable by eye at that size..and i have never heard of a mono other than the salt/brackish species.and they are not catfish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow... OK... See, I didn't buy this pleco myself, I got it for free with my 20g, along with some other fish that were too small for the tank... Obviously the people had no clue whatsoever about fish at all. Oh well, it gives me an excuse to buy a 75g!

Wait... he will be OK in a 75g right?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe you should try for a 240..lol


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

2 feet? That looks JUST like the pleco that I added to my tank last week!!! I got it for $6 at Petco and told them I had only a 10g and the guy told me it would be fine... I know I am not getting the most knowledgeable help there but 2 feet, someone should have known that! What will I do??


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So... a 75g is too small? OK... where do you suppose I get rid of him? Will Petco or Petsmart take him?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

> the common pleco will easily exceed 2 feet in length


While some common plecs can reach 2ft, can you please provide proof that they'll easily exceed it.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

You want to see some proof. This one looks long longer than 2ft. look at the pic.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/introductions/20987-new-fish-world.html#post187857


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow... thats my pleco... except... huge... I'll have to see if my LFS's will take a pleco that will grow to be 2 foot long...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check out www.plecofanatics.com and www.planetcatfish.com


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Or, I was thinking I could post it on Cragslist.com for free. That way I can let the people who want to take my Pleco know how big he will get and what he eats and such. You know, its knida like an interview, to see who would be a good owner.


----------

